# Pembroke in a few weeks



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

We have a week off in a few weeks and are thinking of heading down to Pembrokeshire. We love that part of the world. We have a 4yr old in tow and he loves coming away in the MH.
I have started looking at campsites but I am struggling a little bit as most of them seem to be closed at this time of year. 
We like to be close to the coast as I am a keen surfer but quite flexible about it and I must admit I only get in when the conditions are good and it's sunny at this time of year.
We were thinking of stopping over at Pembrey Park but have heard its closed.

Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

You're right, there aren't many open. I just googled all our favourite haunts and all of them are closed until Easter.

This one http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=6021 looks to be open. I've never stayed there but the reviews look reasonable. It's pretty well located close to Freshwater West which is probably the most consistent break in the area but it's not far to Broadhaven/Newgale/Whitesands/Manobier which may come into their own depending on the wind - swell conditions.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

I think this time of year your going to be relying on CL`s,if you love your surfing the Duke of Edinburgh pub in Newgale has a couple of pitches in its car park with electric hook up,fab surf shop and general store next door and you are right on the beach...Dave


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

Trefalen Farm

Loved this one to bits

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=6021

surfing in walking distance
limited facilities - I do mean limited

great host / views

Paul


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

Great suggestions guys, thanks for the help. I was thinking the Newgale option.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Whitesands near St Davids small very basic camp site adjacent the beach slightly sloping so chocks required

edit : Whitesands surf webcam

in land near Fishguard if you like folk music & micro brewery beer try the this small campsite

http://www.gwaunvalleybrewery.co.uk/contact.htm

Kilkiffeth Farm
Pontfaen
Fishguard
Pembrokeshire
SA65 9TP

and if you do stay here try a visit to this pub within walking distance - quite unique 
The Dyffryn Arms, Pontfaen, a.k.a. Bessie's. This deservedly celebrated little basic pub in the Gwaun Valley has been kept by Bessie Davies for over 35 years: she still serves beer with a jug from the barrel. It has been voted one of Wales' top attractions.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

stayed at 2 last year on the coast wildcamping car park just outside the marina at burry port 6 van's there and in the car park of the pub at porthgain the ship i thinkboth right on the coastal path but cant comment on the water


----------

